# eye discharge pictures (Updated thread)



## skuttle (Aug 21, 2013)

hi guys. i just got a new baby! can i ask what do you think if his eyes are swollen or just normal for radiatas? i can see some discharge when he opens his eyes after sleeping. his nostrils are clear and nose mucus or discharge. im really worried about him. he eats everyday but not sure if its enough because had him for 3 days. only poop once and just a little. he urinates often though. was thinking maybe the light or he has respiratory infection? im using arcadia desert 15 or 18 watts fluorescent lamp btw. thanks


----------



## tortadise (Aug 21, 2013)

*RE: eyes swollen? help*

Completely normal. They kinda bug eye. If you start seeing them shut alot when trying to move about and walk, or a lot of discharge, even sunk in. Then you may have a problem. But I see nothing showing any different from what radiata eyes look like.


----------



## skuttle (Aug 21, 2013)

*RE: eyes swollen? help*



tortadise said:


> Completely normal. They kinda bug eye. If you start seeing them shut alot when trying to move about and walk, or a lot of discharge, even sunk in. Then you may have a problem. But I see nothing showing any different from what radiata eyes look like.



thanks sir. can i ask if its normal too to have eye discharge when they wake up? i soak him everyday. i noticed too when i soak him he usually close his eyes while soaking for 30 minutes. is it normal?


----------



## tortadise (Aug 21, 2013)

*RE: eyes swollen? help*

Bug Eyes





Its not green mucousy or nasty color is it?


----------



## skuttle (Aug 21, 2013)

*RE: eyes swollen? help*



tortadise said:


> Bug Eyes
> 
> 
> 
> ...




its mucousy but its white. its the thing you have when you have sore eyes. i see him having that once a day. but not everytime. usually when i soak him thats the time when i see it. i soak him when i wake up 7am then when i get home 7pm.


----------



## tortadise (Aug 21, 2013)

*RE: eyes swollen? help*

Should be ok. Probably just developed mucous from sleeping. If it starts turning crusty and greenish I would consult a vet.


----------



## skuttle (Aug 21, 2013)

*RE: eyes swollen? help*

can i ask if radiata can stand low temp? i live in asia and usually people i know dont use any kinds of heating for the enclosure. they usually put in plastic bins with newspaper substrate . in the morningthey let them bask for 2 hours then indoors whole time without heat source. our lowest temp here is 24 celsius highest is 32 room temp. they have those radiatas for 2 to 4 years. so was thinking maybe using a heat lamp doesnt help. what do you think?
here is another picture by the way of the other eye:


----------



## tortadise (Aug 21, 2013)

*RE: eyes swollen? help*

I would provide a safe comfort zone. Sometimes you Dont know whether or not those people have lost any due to cooler weather, and are left with the "survivors" out of their collection. Better to play it safe than sorry. Especially with a younger specimen. Once they reach more size they can retain more heat from the warmest parts of the day. I'd say use heat during coolest parts of the day.


To give a short answer I would keep him around 27-28 celcius as the low. Then gradually adjust him to 24 celcius as he gets larger and can stay outside all the time.


----------



## skuttle (Aug 21, 2013)

*RE: eyes swollen? help*

your right. actually the big 10-12 inch radiatas my friends have. they told me they stay outdoors the whole day. they told me they are pretty hardy during rainy cold days aswell as very hot days. they say radiatas are perfect for tropical country like mine. another thing sir tortadise. the day i bought my radiata he weighed 160 grams at 3.5 inch plastron measurement. after 3 days his now weighing 210 grams(he just pooped once out of the three days and just a small amount). what do you think is he dehydrated or somthing? i think his weight is below normal. thanks


----------



## skuttle (Aug 22, 2013)

*eye discharge pictures*

hi guys. i made this new thread to show my radiatas eye discharge? is it normal or what do you think caused it? i usually see that discharge when i get back home and soak him. thanks


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 22, 2013)

*RE: eye discharge pictures*

I can't see a discharge, however, I do see a pretty swollen and irritated eye. What kind of light are you using? ...and what substrate?

If you're using one of the CFL (compact fluorescent light), or spiral shaped bulb, get rid of it immediately! The spiral bulbs cause a painful irritation similar to snow-blindness. The irritation goes away quickly once the light is removed.

Tell us in detail about your husbandry for this tortoise so we can give you better help.


----------



## skuttle (Aug 22, 2013)

ow the one in his eyeball the long strand in the back of his eyes is the discharge i was telling you about. its covering some part of his eyes on the back. you can compare the previous pictures with the new one i posted a while ago. here is another hope you can see better the discharge im talking about. i just got the radiata 4 days ago. my enclosure temp is about 30-32 then humidity 60-80 percent. my room temp is 28-30 the humidity is about 60-80 aswell. im just using a oslo paper substrate since he is still in quarantine. i use a arcadia desert uvb fluorescent lamp(the long one) 12 hours a day and at night i use just a normal incandescent lamp at one side to be sure temp wont drop at night too low. honestly was thinking it was the fluorescent but havent heard any problems with arcadia fluorescent lamps. another thing i use that type to with my sulcata hatchling but they are fine.







here is some pictures too before i got him 4 days ago. hope this picture can be of use to you guys compairing if his eyes are swollen 4 days ago before i got him or it just swelled under my care?


----------



## Tom (Aug 22, 2013)

I have not seen a long tube type florescent but cause a problem, but you might be the first. Try turning that bulb off for a week or two and see if the problem improves or not. Any tortoise can live for weeks with no UV at all as a temporary thing, and I believe yours is getting regular direct sunshine, so you don't need a UV bulb at all.

The other thing to take into consideration is this tortoise's history. Often when tortoises are sick or infected with something, you see it in the eyes...

Everything I'm saying here is nothing more than guesses based on past experience, but at least these are some possibilities to consider.


----------



## ascott (Aug 22, 2013)

What type of food do you offer him? I personally would not use the paper substrate...I would use a more earth type soil....remember, these are dirt loving and dwelling critters...what type of enclosure is he in when he is indoors? When you say you leave the incandescent light on during the night to assure the temps don't go too low--are you meaning that you have a bright light on 24 hours a day? I would suggest that you use a black/infrared night light for the night hours...this will at least allow his eyes a rest from the constant bright lights...I would also make sure that the earth substrate is at least 5-6 inches deep so that he can dig in to get comfortable...


----------

